

Anyone interested in buying an island in maine as a joint venture  - naturalme

need 10 people. island has electric and water and 2 cabins
======
bryang
Didn't someone do this with his friends in a similar location?

~~~
jonah
Yes. In British Columbia.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6395148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6395148)

------
naturalme
Yes Etta's Isn't it sweet

------
talloaktrees
Etta's island?

~~~
naturalme
Yes

------
chenster
Seriously?

~~~
naturalme
Yes

